# Como hacer andar los adaptadores USB a RS232



## Marcelo Iannitto (Jun 11, 2009)

Quiero utilizar una notebook para programar PICS.  Esta no tiene puerto RS232. Compre varios adaptadores ninguno funciona. Varié los parámetros de puerto en todos los casos y naranja fanta.  Como soluciono?


----------



## algp (Jun 11, 2009)

El circuito del programador que usas se alimenta a travez del puerto serie?
Si fuera asi tal vez sea ese el problema. Aqui un poco mas de información:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/quemador-pic-16f84a-convertidor-usb-serial-16498/


----------



## Marcelo Iannitto (Jun 12, 2009)

No utiliza programador va directamente desde la RS232 al micro por sistema tres cables tierra, recepción y transmisión. En cualquier máquina con RS232 lo conectas y funciona. Cuando lo haces a traves de la USB  utilizando un convertidor USB a rs232 no funciona. Probe 3 productos uno con chip FDI, otro con prolific 2903, un adaptador rs232 express card, y un cp210 que me presto un amigo.  Las instalaciones son correctas anda un mouse serie no funciona la transmisión al micro. Verifique cable conexionado y esta OK. Los adaptadores no bajan el programa ni en la Laptop con Vista ni en PC convencional con XP. En esta utilizando la RS232 que tiene baja sinproblema. Es como  si estuviera dependiendo o del protocolo de comunicación o los niveles de señal que manejan los adaptadores.  Hice un circuito con Max 232 y lo puse entre  los convertidores y el picaxe y no paso nada. Se te ocurre algo? Gracias por la mano


----------



## microniano (Ene 12, 2010)

Marcelo te hago una consulta, conseguiste hacer funcionar la comunicacion con el conversor serie-usb??? Te pregunto porque estoy intentando comunicar un pic con mi notebook a traves de un conversor prolific y estoy sospechando que el problema esta en el conversor, a traves del hyperterminal no consigo ver nada, podra ser un problema de drivers? Te agradezco desde ya un abrazo!!!


----------

